# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  Ирины Vitolda >  Детский альбом (и не только Чайковского)

## Vitolda

И еще без одного цикла ну никак не обойтись в работе с детьми... Сколько разнообразных чувств дают возможность испытать детям пьесы "Детского альбома" Петра Ильича Чайковского!!! Как они близки и понятны детям! Так и хочется к каждому маленькому шедевру обратиться! Возможно, все впереди... А пока - цикл в цикле, два дня из жизни кукол и их маленьких хозяек.

----------

annapenko (01.02.2016), dirork (05.03.2016), Mandarinka-79 (21.12.2020), Natali-S (01.03.2020), olga kh (23.01.2018), Венерочка (04.02.2017), Ляля58 (08.10.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (11.12.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Это была грустная история. Как это правильно, что музыка позволяет нашим малышам не только безоглядно радоваться, но и сопереживать, тревожиться и грустить...
Ну а следующая история - легкая, звонкая и радостная!!!

----------

annapenko (01.02.2016), dirork (05.03.2016), Mandarinka-79 (21.12.2020), Natali-S (01.03.2020), olga kh (23.01.2018), Венерочка (04.02.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Оперетта (08.08.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (11.12.2017)

----------


## laks_arina

> Так и хочется к каждому маленькому шедевру обратиться!


*Обращайся, Ирочка! У тебя так замечательно получается!!! Слушанье музыки приобрело новый, совершенно потрясающий формат благодаря тебе!!!*

----------

Natali-S (01.03.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Хочу вернуться немножко назад, к своим видеопроектам к пьесам из "Детского альбома" П.И. Чайковского, вот сюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4666593 
В клипах звучит классический оркестровый вариант исполнения пьес. Но думаю полезным было бы дать детям послушать и другие варианты исполнения, в том числе - вокальный. 

Спустя столетие после появления «Детского альбома» замысел великого композитора  получил развитие в творчестве поэта и переводчика Виктора Лунина. Поэт сумел найти слова точно под стать интонации и настроению музыки, создав удивительную иллюзию будто они созданы одновременно. Исполнила вокальные партии Ольга Васильева.

http://yadi.sk/d/xcdtvGqP5tRoO - "Новая кукла"
http://yadi.sk/d/1gNOUwjh5tRtq - "Болезнь куклы"

Готовясь к вечеру, посвященному творчеству Петра Ильича Чайковского или его "Детскому альбому" можно выучить вокальную партию с детьми, а фортепианное сопровождение исполнить самостоятельно.

----------

dirork (05.03.2016), olga kh (23.01.2018)

----------


## laks_arina

> http://yadi.sk/d/xcdtvGqP5tRoO  - "Новая кукла"
> http://yadi.sk/d/1gNOUwjh5tRtq - "Болезнь куклы"


*Спасибо большое!!! Нет слов, чтобы выразить всю признательность!!! Умница, Иришечка!!!*

----------


## Vitolda

И еще раз о "Детском альбоме" Чайковского. Сегодня - "Игра в лошадки". Собирая видеоряд, я хотела в первую очередь подчеркнуть стремительное радостное движение, характер музыки. Поэтому и картинки меняются достаточно часто, и каждая из них не статична. 




В клипе звучит фортепианная версия пьесы в исполнении Михаила Плетнева. Но детям для слушания интересно предложить и другие варианты:
http://yadi.sk/d/-QLF0D-x5tVKk - здесь мелодия звучит у флейты
http://yadi.sk/d/KWZq84rF5tVRO - здесь использовано пиццикато скрипки
http://yadi.sk/d/SQFfyEtm5tVF6 - а здесь снова вокальный вариант. Стихи Виктора Лунина, поет Ольга Васильева

----------

dirork (05.03.2016), Mandarinka-79 (21.12.2020), Natali-S (01.03.2020), oxanaageeva (26.06.2017), Венерочка (04.02.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017)

----------


## aichka

К хорошему так быстро привыкаешь!
Ирочка! Все твои работы- это, уже без сомнения, знак качества!

И то, что сейчас, за лето, мы пополним свои музыкальные сундучки видео классической музыки - да ещё в таком качестве - вкус, стиль безупречен - это гарантия того, что дети получат колоссальное удовольствие от восприятия популярной классической музыки!

"Детский альбом" Чайковского обретает реальные, зрелищные, очень привлекательные черты!

"Болезнь куклы", "Новая кукла", "Игра в лошадки" сделаны в индивидуальном, свойственном тебе стиле и почерке..
Уверена, что ты не остановишься на этом, ведь твоя дисциплинированность, привычка доводить всё до конца и очень качественно, продуманно, твой азарт и творческая увлеченность не позволят тебе остановиться и бросить работу на полпути... во всяком случае, мы все надеемся на это!

А вокальные варианты "Детского альбома" будут сюрпризом для детей, помогут им ярче и лучше понять замысел композитора, они начнут подпевать этим мелодиям, тем самым запоминая их всё лучше и лучше..

Ждём новых работ, новых воплощений музыкальной классики! Это так интересно даже нам, а уж детям!

----------


## Vitolda

Как то так неосознанно вышло, что взялась я сразу за три любимых своих цикла, с которыми дошколят обязательно знакомлю: "Времена года" Вивальди и Чайковского и "Детский альбом"Чайковского. А поскольку все части этих циклов такие разные, каждая по своему интересна, то и остановиться никак не получается... Жалко "обидеть" своим невниманием какую-нибудь пьесу или концерт... 
Сегодня я снова возвращаюсь к "Детскому альбому", маленьким ярким картинкам из жизни детей. Сначала - веселый, энергичный *"МАРШ ДЕРЕВЯННЫХ СОЛДАТИКОВ"*, о любимой мальчишечьей забаве. В видео звучит оркестровый вариант исполнения, кроме которого можно предложить детям послушать
http://yadi.sk/d/ZNKoGKC_6GF4m - фортепианный
http://yadi.sk/d/bFYg1sG46GFBc - и вокальный варианты.

----------

annapenko (01.02.2016), dirork (05.03.2016), Mandarinka-79 (21.12.2020), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), Natali-S (01.03.2020), olga kh (23.01.2018), Tatleo (03.10.2021), Венерочка (04.02.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Натаiша (18.03.2022), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

А еще - *"Утренняя молитва"* снова из "Детского альбома" Чайковского. Это - возможность с детьми о высоких материях поговорить. Не о религии как таковой. А о чистоте помыслов, потребности пожелать близким здоровья и удачи, о необходимости размышлений о смысле жизни. (С детьми я, конечно, чуть проще говорить буду, но именно об этом).
И снова предлагаю варианты исполнения для слушания детьми.
http://yadi.sk/d/97XvMocS6GGZw - вариант с голосом
http://yadi.sk/d/GPuKmN8a6GHBw - звучание инструментального ансамбля
А в видео использована фортепианная аудиозапись.

----------

Mandarinka-79 (21.12.2020), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), Natali-S (01.03.2020), olga kh (23.01.2018), Tatleo (03.10.2021), Ляля58 (08.10.2021), Натаiша (18.03.2022), Ольга Петухова (22.07.2017)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка! Ну, просто нет слов, чтобы выразить благодарность и признательность!

Я думаю, что сам Чайковский был бы доволен зрительным воплощением его музыки!

"Осень" прекрасна! И как здорово, что ты используешь здесь картины, живопись, а не фотографии - получается совсем другой уровень восприятия - соединение живописи и музыки настолько гармонично, умиротворение полное... и как хорошо, что картины твои всё же золотой осени, а не о слякотной дождливой, и музыкальная партия звучит светло и не застыло, а сами картины придают ей не уныние, а всё же светлую грусть и ощущение покоя перед долгой зимой..

А уж "Марш деревянных  солдатиков" - хорош! Просто замечательные картины! Разнообразные, понятные и интересные детям!

А вот "Утреннюю молитву" вряд ли кто -то из нас давал слушать детям.. просто потому, что её сложно объяснить детям в этом возрасте.. а с рождением твоего клипа- это не стало не просто возможно, но и желательно! 




> Это - возможность с детьми о высоких материях поговорить. Не о религии как таковой. А о чистоте помыслов, потребности пожелать близким здоровья и удачи, о необходимости размышлений о смысле жизни.


Именно так! И этот фильм настолько деликатно и глубоко рассказывает об этом, что детям будет очень понятно и доступно рассуждение о высоком!

Спасибо, Ирочка, ты расширяешь и наш, и детский кругозор в познании красивейшей музыки, и что очень важно, такими эстетичными средствами!

----------

Natali-S (01.03.2020), olga kh (23.01.2018), ирончик (02.01.2020), Ольга Петухова (22.07.2017)

----------


## laks_arina

> "МАРШ ДЕРЕВЯННЫХ СОЛДАТИКОВ"





> "Утренняя молитва"





> "Осенняя песня" Чайковского


*Настоящие шедевры, Ирочка!!! Спасибо!!!
*

----------

olga kh (23.01.2018)

----------


## Valenta

Ой, *Ирина*, с твоего творческого конвейера  всё сходят, и сходят  СЮРПРИЗЫ!   :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 

Потребность каждого из нас созерцать красоту, читать книги, слушать музыку, может быть, и не так сильна, как, например, потребность в пище, но, несмотря на это, духовная дистрофия, вещь нешуточная и недопустимая! 
Поэтому твой,* Ириш*, волонтёрский просветительский проект - большая НАХОДКА для многих форумчан!  Ещё великий Да`Винчи называл музыку «Сестрой живописи». Эти два вида искусства взаимообогащая друг друга, создают особое настроение, атмосферу, помогают глубже и ярче увидеть и услышать.
Твоё творчество лучший тому пример!
Работы, *ИРИНА,* одна лучше другой (без ложной лести)! И всё же, из последних трёх



> …"Осенняя песня", "МАРШ ДЕРЕВЯННЫХ СОЛДАТИКОВ" и "Утренняя молитва" из "Детского альбома" Чайковского…


 покорила «..молитва»!!!
Да, права, Алла Анатольевна, так безудержно теперь желание показать такое ЧУДО детям, посмотреть в их глаза в этот момент, поговорить… Сама перед экраном сидела, как заворожённая! СУПЕР!

----------

Natali-S (01.03.2020), olga kh (23.01.2018)

----------


## буссоница

Пересматривала по несколько раз!Какое чудо!Низкий поклон от меня и всех детей !!!

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Здравствуйте, Ирина! Спасибо, что помогаете своими клипами украсить раздел слушание. Благодаря Вашему труду, раздел - слушание можно провести гораздо интереснее, доступнее. СПАСИБО!

----------


## orhideja206

ИРОЧКА!  БРАВО!!!  Какие замечательные работы из ,, Детского альбома ,, и Осенняя песня,, Чайковского! ВЫ- мастер своего дела! Снимаю шляпу. БЛАГОДАРЮ ВАС!!!

----------


## Vitolda

*Как я рада, что мои работы вызывают теплые слова, добрые мысли, серьезные планы! Да и просто тому, что вам, мои дорогие гости, интересно и приятно их смотреть – тоже очень рада!!!* 




> Осмелюсь обратиться с просьбой. Дети у нас очень любят слушать музыку Дебюсси. Можно ли что-то из его альбома сделать в виде клипа?


Не было у меня подобных планов, но услышав Аринину просьбу, решила попробовать и к импрессионизму музыкальному повернуться, попробовать что-то проиллюстрировать так, чтобы и детям доступно и интересно было. Сомнений в том, что обратиться нужно к фортепианной сюите Дебюсси «Детский уголок», не было. Ведь и посвящена она была композитором своей дочери Эмме, которую в шутку он называл Шушу, когда той было 3 года. Самый наш возраст! А из шести пьес сюиты выбрала «Кукольный кэк-уок».

Как же иногда здорово отличается первоначальная идея от конечного результата!
Отправляясь в первый раз за картинками для видеоиллюстрации, я старалась помнить, что у Дебюсси пьеса называется  "Golliwoog's cake-walk" ("Кэк-уок Голливога"). Голливог – немножко уродливая кукла-негритенок, с торчащими в разные стороны черными волосами. Нашла я таких кукол. Только не слошком много, да и все картинки были однотипными. Но отказаться от мысли показать эту куклу, о которой композитор думал, не смогла. Поэтому самый последний кадр моего клипа – именно он, Голливог.

Отправившись на поиски иллюстраций в следующий раз думала о том, что показать хочу кэк-уок, рег-тайм по-другому. Нашла множество фотографий танцующих детей и взрослых. Но их ряд не подчеркнул бы юмористический настрой пьесы, да и был бы не особо интересен детям.

Тогда я решила зацепиться все же за слово «кукольный» в русском переводе названия пьесы. И вот здесь мне так повезло!!! Совершенно случайно попала я на сайт «Куклы.ру», где выставлены коллекции авторских кукол. Чего тут только нет!!! Именно эти авторские куклы, больше всего из коллекций Галины Шитовой, Любови Лукьянчук и Светланы Ежовой, стали «артистами» моего клипа. Именно их попыталась «научить» двигаться в рваном ритме кэк-уока

А уж насколько я с помощью кукол смогла передать характер музыки Дебюсси – судить вам.
Итак, *Клод Дебюсси "Кукольный кэк-уок" из сюиты "Детский уголок"*

----------

Natali-S (01.03.2020), ирончик (02.01.2020), мандаришка (20.10.2021)

----------


## olga kh

Шикарно, Ириш, получилось!!!! "Игрушки - не люди, но все понимают, и очень не любят, когда их ломают..." Это строчки из старинного стихотворения-развлечения, помнишь, наверное (я, правда, автора не помню)...А тут о куклах так можно сказать - они же такие разные, но, точно - живые! И радуются, и мечтают, и грустят...Задорные и важные, сдержанные и бесшабашные, но не могут устоять, если музыка будет звучать...А вообще, СПАСИБО тебе тысячу раз!!!Столько нового и для себя открываешь на твоих страничках!.. Очень все интересно преподносишь, здОрово!!!!!! А на последнем кадре так и захотелось воскликнуть: "Так вот ты какой - малыш Голливог!.."))))))) Да, если бы были его изображения в движении, получился бы очень забавный клип!)))

----------


## aichka

Ирочка! Я никогда не давала детям слушать Дебюсси, именно потому, что музыка импрессионизма- такая абстрактная и по мелодике, и по ритму- не всем взрослым-то понятна, не то что детям..

А теперь, с созданием твоего клипа - пожалуй, рискну :Yes4: ... теперь эта музыка, обретя такие причудливые кукольные  образы, станет  очень зримой и интересной детям!

И, если классическую музыку мы сначала даем детям слушать и самостоятельно находить образы и характеристики к ней, анализируя и фантазируя, а только потом, на этапе усвоения, показываем видеоиллюстрацию, тем самым усиливая и проверяя  впечатление, то  здесь, я бы, пожалуй, показала клип уже при повторном слушании,  ведь у Дебюсси музыка такая причудливая и нестандартная, и охарактеризовать её и представить образы детям сложно!

А твой клип значительно облегчит эту задачу! Ведь вместе с ним и музыка стала звучать более конкретно и зримо!

СПАСИБО за ликбез и за такую всегда полную, аналитическую, познавательную манеру подачи материала!

----------


## laks_arina

> Не было у меня подобных планов, но услышав Аринину просьбу, решила попробовать и к импрессионизму музыкальному повернуться, попробовать что-то проиллюстрировать так, чтобы и детям доступно и интересно было.


Иришечка! Вот спасибо, дружочек!!! Как замечательно всё прочувствовала!!! Очень тонко уловила это кукольное лицедейство! Причём, достойное лицедейство, без кривляния и примитивных шуток. Этот КЭК - УОК настолько мне близок!!! И знаешь почему? Во мне живёт клоун. Я - КЛОУН! (Кто-то из великих сказал, что клоунада - это высшая форма артистизма. Это даже на планку выше, чем драматический актёр). 

[IMG]http://*********org/3960381.jpg[/IMG]

Большая удача - найти и "оживить" с помощью музыки Дебюсси таких чудесных кукол!!! Получился настоящий кукольный театр, где у каждой куклы своя характерная роль!!! Ещё раз благодарю тебя, Ирочка!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/3980859.gif[/IMG]
*Скоморох как-будто под эту музыку танцует!!!
*
(Вот бы ещё "Лунный свет" оживить с помощью клипа!!! Но это уже чуть сложнее, конечно. Я даю слушать детям эту пьесу, но предисловие не связано с названием, я не объявляю название, возможно, я и не права, но... я рассказываю, как ночью в свете фонаря вьются снежинки, танцуют, кружатся... Дети обычно очень внимательно слушают на эту музыку. Она действует на них просто умиротворяюще, особенно при выключенном свете...)

----------

Natali-S (01.03.2020)

----------


## Valenta

> ... из шести пьес сюиты выбрала «Кукольный кэк-уок».
> ...у Дебюсси пьеса называется "Golliwoog's cake-walk"  ...Нашла я таких кукол. Только не слошком много, да и все картинки были однотипными.
> 
> ...в следующий раз думала о том, что показать хочу кэк-уок, рег-тайм по-другому. Нашла множество фотографий танцующих детей и взрослых. Но их ряд не подчеркнул бы юмористический настрой пьесы, да и был бы не особо интересен детям.
> ...и авторские куклы...стали «артистами» моего клипа. Именно их попыталась «научить» двигаться в рваном ритме кэк-уока
> А уж насколько я с помощью кукол смогла передать характер музыки Дебюсси – судить вам.
> Итак, *Клод Дебюсси "Кукольный кэк-уок" из сюиты "Детский уголок"*


Согласна, *Ирина,* что поставленная задача не из лёгких! Тем ярче и неожиданнее получился результат!!! Вот ведь сроду бы не додумалась показать именно в этом ключе!!! Честно скажу, что видела только непослушного, потешного, слегка неуклюжего что ли, негретёнка; и дальше своего носа ничего...
А когда увидела твою работу (просмотрела 3 раза подряд), изумилась: "Семён Семёныч!!!!"  :Sclerosis: 
Чистый синтез африканской и европейской культур!!! И далеко ходить не надо, так ярко виден контраст характеров, душевного состояния. Динамика кадров и рваный ритм рэг-тайма, тонкие гармонические сдвиги великолепно создали настроение! Здесь и добрая улыбка, и пародия, и даже лирика.
Я, наверно, как-то сумбурно выразилась...   :Taunt:  Но это от избытка эмоций.
Очень удачно, *Ирин,* получилось! СПАСИБО!

----------

laks_arina (14.04.2021)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня хочу вернуться к классике, к "Детскому альбому" П.И.Чайковского
Пьеса "Баба Яга" звучит всего-то 45 секунд... А сложно оказалось ее проиллюстрировать... Нет, иллюстраций в сети - хоть отбавляй! Только делать мультяшный веселый и смешной образ не захотелось - не гармонирует он с музыкой Чайковского!
 Да и обратилась я к этой пьесе не в самый лучший период своей жизни, когда сама внутренне эту самую Бабу и напоминала... Вот и получилось нечто такое.............. Самой смотреть жутко, а уж детям показывать - вообще нельзя, испугаются... 
А то, что выставляю сегодня - это дубль два... Самые страшные картинки удалила, чуть поспокойнее их смену сделала... Все равно злой образ получился...Но на это все таки музыка наталкивает!

Буду рада если кому-то пригодится!!!

*П.И.Чайковский "Баба Яга" из цикла "Детский альбом"*

----------

annapenko (01.02.2016), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), Natali-S (01.03.2020), olga kh (23.01.2018), oxanaageeva (26.06.2017), Алусик (05.11.2021), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), ирончик (02.01.2020), Ляля58 (08.10.2021), Ольга Петухова (22.07.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> П.И.Чайковский "Баба Яга"


Уважаемая Ирина! В каждую работу вложена частичка Вашей души, именно Вашего образного  восприятия того или иного музыкального произведения, потому они так лаконичны, талантливы, гармоничны, выполнены с большим вкусом. Видеоряд очень точно ложится на музыку, в нём нет ничего лишнего, всё выверено тщательно, до мелочей. Спасибо за то, что всё это могут увидеть дети!
Удачных находок и воплощений на радость всем нам!

----------


## Vitolda

Пока, правда, в основном здесь зазвучит все же музыка П.И. Чайковского. С одним только исключением - "Кукольный кэк-уок" Дебюсси из цикла "Детский уголок". Но в планах и пьесы из "Альбома для Юношества" Шумана и других циклов, созданных композиторами-классиками специально для детей

----------

mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), Natali-S (01.03.2020)

----------


## SVETLANA M.

> По умолчанию Детский альбом (и не только Чайковского)
> 
>     Пока, правда, в основном здесь зазвучит все же музыка П.И. Чайковского. С одним только исключением - "Кукольный кэк-уок" Дебюсси из цикла "Детский уголок".


 Ирина, спасибо огромное за прекрасный материал! С удовольствием просмотрела Ваши творения и теперь, без сомнения, буду использовать их в работе. Все видеозарисовки, без исключения, просто восхитительны - так гармонично в них сочетаются музыка и картины. Вы просто УМНИЦА!!! Спасибо за Ваш труд!!!

----------


## Vitolda

А вот сегодня - обращение к музыке для детей не Чайковского. Уже давно хотелось мне заново открыть для себя некоторые странички "Альбома для юношества" Роберта Шумана. Сегодня это - "Первая утрата". Пьеса о глубоких детский переживаниях. Ни словами, ни картинками не хочу навязывать детям конкретную историю, рассказ о конкретной потери - друга ли, игрушки, близкого человека или домашнего любимца. Музыка дает возможность почувствовать силу эмоций, самим вспомнить или придумать ситуацию, которая может их вызвать. Звуки вызывают глубокие переживания и сопереживания.

*Шуман "Первая утрата" из цикла "Альбом для юношества"*

----------

mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), Natali-S (01.03.2020), olga kh (23.01.2018), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), мандаришка (20.10.2021), Ольга Петухова (22.07.2017), Херсон-75 (17.02.2018)

----------


## Anisoara

> пьесы "Детского альбома" Петра Ильича Чайковского!!


Какая красота....Ирина,браво!!!  Огромное спасибо от деток и меня. Несмотря на загруженность с мероприятиями в течении учебного года, стараюсь не забывать про слушание музыки. Считаю своим долгом донести музыкальные шедевры до детей. Ваши работы помогут донести ЭТО интересно и современно :Blush2:  Ждем новых шедевров от вас( так не могу это делать сама :Tu: ). *Еще раз огромное спасибо*

----------

olga kh (23.01.2018)

----------


## aichka

> Шуман "Первая утрата" из цикла "Альбом для юношества"


Ирочка! Потрясающе... настолько сильно и одновременно ясно и просто сделана работа...

А как современно звучит музыка Шумана на страничках твоего фильма... насколько совершенно сливается она с образами детей - наших детей, 21 века...

Во все времена- утрата - понятна  и печальна... может быть, Шуман предполагал озвучить чувства юношества... но ведь первые утраты  бывают именно в детстве!...Как ты верно это подметила и сделала на это акцент..

И насколько  гармонична эта тема первой боли в музыке, первых переживаний- с лицами и мимикой, слезами детей в твоём, Ирочка, фильме... удивительно и очень трогательно смотрится! До мурашек..

По методике слушания - нужно давать сначала слушать произведение, чтобы дети сами нашли ассоциации, прочувствовали музыку... но в данном случае, хочется послать эту закостеневшую методику! :Grin: 

Ведь жизнь и педагогика с её методами просто обязаны идти вперёд!

Я теперь дала бы обязательно  прослушать это произведение, прочувствовать и сразу же ПРОСМОТРЕТЬ! 

 СРАЗУ ЖЕ! Одновременно!

Потому что есть вещи, которые ещё мало понятны детям в силу их маленького жизненного и эмоционального опыта... и само слово, и философское понятие "утрата" им ещё не дано прочувствовать в полной мере ( и слава богу!)

 Но это гармоничное сочетание картин и музыки, я думаю, заставит наших детей о многом задуматься и даже немного повзрослеть...и, самое главное- понять эту музыку, прочувствовать её в полной мере -только в сочетание с визуальными образами и мимикой детей на экране!

Я уверена, что есть произведения, которые теперь, с рождением Ирочкиных фильмов, просто ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО нужно давать смотреть СРАЗУ, одновременно с первым прослушиванием!

Ну как не дать СРАЗУ посмотреть Вивальди "Гроза"? Разве дети видели многообразие грозы? А в Ирином фильме- с ума сойти- каждая клеточка отзывается на эти потрясающие образы, картины многообразия, восторга и величия грозы! 
Душа разрывается на части!

Недаром дети просят сто раз - ещё и ещё раз показать этот фильм! 
В любое время года! :Grin: 

Так  же и "Первая утрата" Шумана - смотреть и слушать только одновременно- потрясающий будет эффект!

 Психологическое воздействие будет очень сильное!

Гораздо сильнее, чем простое прослушивание, без визуального ряда!..

И дай Бог, чтобы у наших детей эти первые утраты - ещё не окрашенные в трагедийные тона, были бы не такими частыми ... а последний кадр фильма- голубь в окне- как символ надежды и добра..- потрясающе... 

Удивительное, очень современное прочтение классической музыки через призму детской души..

Спасибо, Иришка, ты очень мудрый и добрый человечек!

Спасибо за эти потрясающие по своей человечности фильмы, которые пополняют наши копилочки для слушания музыки! ( клипами- их язык не поворачивается назвать..)

И благодаря им- я совершенно уверена - многие музыканты будут теперь уделять гораздо бОльшее значение и времени такому важному виду деятельности, как восприятие музыки...

СПАСИБО!

----------

Natali-S (01.03.2020), olga kh (23.01.2018), Vitolda (17.10.2020), Херсон-75 (17.02.2018)

----------


## ttanya

> Шуман "Первая утрата" из цикла "Альбом для юношества"


Ирина! Спасибо Вам огромное! Каждая ваша работа-это шедевр!  Снова и снова пополняется мой сундучок  фильмов по слушанию, благодаря Вам. Чайковский, Григ, Вивальди и вот Шуман.
И как это все не показать детям? Да еще не на компьютере, а на большом экране. При просмотре наблюдаешь за каждым из них и уже по их эмоциям, настроению можно понять, как они чувствуют, как воспринимают произведение. Например мне было и смешно и в тоже время забавно наблюдать за детьми, когда мы смотрели "Бабу-ягу". Каждый из детей мимикой старался передать свой образ Бабы-яги, как он это увидел, прочувствовал, не говоря уже о других фильмах. 
  Конечно же для детей слово -утрата- это еще не совсем понятно. А вот увидеть, пережить эти мгновения, просматривая Ваш фильм, я думаю, что детям это станет более понятнее и доступнее.
_За мгновения простого человеческого счастья!_

----------

olga kh (23.01.2018), Vitolda (17.10.2020)

----------


## olga kh

Самые искренние слова признания и восхищения, Ириша!!!! Мне нравится заходить к тебе в гости и постоянно удивляться (всегда есть, чему!))) Я "потерялась" последнее время, ничего не писала, не комментировала (так сложилось...) Но я все время видела и слышала твои новости. Прости, что не сразу, с опозданием "реагирую" на твои новинки...Это МАСТЕРСКИЕ работы!!! Изумительные по подбору картинок, картин, фотографий! С каким удовольствием смотрят дети твои видеоклипы! Я тоже, как  *ttanya*, люблю наблюдать за лицами детей во время просмотра - нет ни одного равнодушного!.. И меняется их выражение с каждым кадром, смотрят, не отрываясь...Потом начинают переглядываться с соседями, потихонечку делиться впечатлениями или просто улыбаются друг другу - мол, тебе тоже нравится, как и мне?.. Это прекрасные мгновения!!! Спасибо тебе много-много раз, - ведь столько детей смогли не только услышать, а еще и "увидеть" музыку!!! Благодарю от всей души и от себя, и от моих воспитанников!!!!!! Обнимаю, Иришечка, и не устаю восхищаться!!!

----------

Vitolda (17.10.2020)

----------


## Олга Кобелева

Ирина! Спасибо вам огромное за ваши работы. У меня нет возможностей дать посмотреть и послушать моим детям, но я сама с большим восхищением любуюсь вашими творениями, как говорится отдыхаю душой.

----------

Vitolda (17.10.2020)

----------


## MarinaMi

> По методике слушания - нужно давать сначала слушать произведение, чтобы дети сами нашли ассоциации, прочувствовали музыку... но в данном случае, хочется послать эту закостеневшую методику!


Поскольку у наших с вами воспитанников ещё нет достаточного опыта переосмысления эмоций и чувств, рождённых музыкой, в зрительные образы, использование видео на основе произведений мировой классики даёт возможность этот опыт накопить. 

Ириша, спасибо за "Первую утрату". Ты очень мягко, бережно собрала в этом проекте воедино музыку, и фотографии, и своё отношение. Не только портреты, но и ситуации. Трогательная кульминация... И так тонко всё завершила - с затуханием последнего звука растаяла и картинка. Красиво и трепетно.

----------

olga kh (23.01.2018), Олюр (17.10.2021)

----------


## laks_arina

> Шуман "Первая утрата" из цикла "Альбом для юношества"


*Ириша! Как всегда - высший пилотаж! Спасибо большое!*

----------


## Vitolda

Как я рада, что моя новая работа - понравилась! 
Она, вроде бы и не первая такая... И к классике музыкальной я уже обращалась, и из циклов музыки для детей и юношества работы у меня есть... Но в то же время - первое обращение к творчеству Шумана. Думаю - не последнее. 
Давно прошло то время, когда, оказавшись впервые в детском саду, я с разочарованием думала о том, что мне больше не нужно ничего из полученного в музыкальном училище. Все таки нужно! Нужно отношение к музыке, знания о стилях и жанрах,  элементарный анализ... В разговоре с детьми я не стану использовать слишком много музыкальной терминологии... Но все таки в беседе о том, что показал композитор звуками музыки, мы хоть немного, но скажем и о том, КАК он этого добился! Надеюсь, что мои видеопроекты помогут детям правильно музыку почувствовать! А потом и к теории немного повернемся... 
Читая ваши сообщения - реакции на мое видео к "Первой утрате", чувствую, что не одинока в своих мыслях. Очень греет то, что среди единомышленников те, чье мнение очень ценю и уважаю! СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Natali-S (01.03.2020), olga kh (23.01.2018)

----------


## Ирина Ивановна

*Ирочка, как здорово! В год юбилея Чайковского столько прекрасных видео зарисовок на музыку  из "Детского альбома"!
ОГРОМНОЕ  СПАСИБО!!!*

*А "Первая утрата" - это вообще  СУПЕР!*

----------


## Дюймовочка

Огромная благодарность за ваши шедевры! Восхитительно!

----------


## mswetlana23

> Сегодня я снова возвращаюсь к "Детскому альбому", маленьким ярким картинкам из жизни детей. Сначала - веселый, энергичный *"МАРШ ДЕРЕВЯННЫХ СОЛДАТИКОВ"*, о любимой мальчишечьей забаве. В видео звучит оркестровый вариант исполнения, кроме которого можно предложить детям послушать
> http://yadi.sk/d/ZNKoGKC_6GF4m - фортепианный
> http://yadi.sk/d/bFYg1sG46GFBc - и вокальный варианты.


 Просто и очень доходчиво и занимательно! Спасибо за прекрасные материалы в разных вариантах! Буду использовать не только в детском саду, но и в музыкальной школе! Спасибо Вам огромное!

----------

krinka (11.12.2020), oxanaageeva (28.09.2021), Ольга Петухова (22.07.2017), Оперетта (08.08.2017)

----------


## ирончик

просто чудо\.как замечательно Вы чувствуете музыку! спасибо огромное!

----------

Vitolda (02.01.2020)

----------


## Рашидик

> Клод Дебюсси "Кукольный кэк-уок" из сюиты "Детский уголок"


Потрясена Вашей работой. Так здорово подходит каждый момент произведения к определенной кукле. . Это же какой огромный труд!!! 
Спасибо Вам за доставленное удовольствие  лицезреть такое чудо. Браво!

----------

Vitolda (25.09.2021), Олюр (17.10.2021)

----------


## aichka

> Потрясена Вашей работой.


Абсолютно согласна! Я не устаю удивляться и восхищаться работами Ирочки! Уже много лет даю детям слушать классику с Ирочкиными клипами! Чайковский и Вивальди - непременно! Мои дети знают эти клипы и каждый раз у них вызывают восторг  эти картины, соединенные удивительно точно и образно в сплетении с потрясающей музыкой!Клипы к песням  Ирины- замечательные, красивые, точные и одухотворенные! И видео к классике- на таком высоком вкусовом и интеллектуальном, музыкальном и эстетическом уровне, что восхищены и впечатлены не только дети, но и взрослые!
Спасибо Иришка, огромное, за такую красоту и такой серьезный подход, за высокую планку, которую ты ставишь при создании этих произведений! 
Твои работы- эталон! :Tender:

----------

olga kh (25.09.2021), Vitolda (26.09.2021), говорушка (27.09.2021), Олюр (17.10.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (26.09.2021)

----------

